# 1745 Loops and Tapers



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

As a supplement to the 2040 posting, I put together a bit of info for the 1745. The testing was all done this afternoon with fresh tubes that were just broken in. I shot in the same *20C/68F temperature *and through the same Chrony. A 32" draw length was used for all tube sets. However, the full loop 1745s were not easy to anchor for a pause.

*1745 pseudo tapers *(7" from fork to pouch, with 2 1/2" fork loops when flattened out)

3/8" steel = 205 fps

.375" lead = 188 fps

.44" lead = 155 fps

*1745 full loops *(7" from fork to pouch)

3/8" steel = 206 fps

.375" lead = 198 fps

.44" lead = 180 fps

I re-shot the 2040 tubes with the same DK General frame that was used to test the 1745s. It's easy to draw beyond your anchor point with the 2040s but I tried my best to stay consistent. Velocity numbers dropped from my previous testing but that was expected. It's so easy to stretch out with the 2040s and add up to an inch to your draw length.

*2040 full loops *(6 5/8" from fork to pouch)

3/8" steel = 188 fps

.375" lead = 177 fps

.44" lead = 152 fps


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! Thank for this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I honestly don't understand why anyone shoots 1745 loops.
1842s perform just as well at a much friendlier draw weight.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im currently experimenting with dankung looped style . Im using both 1842 and 1740 . ammo is 3/8 steel with 1842 and 1/2 steel with 1740 im shooting in 108degree heat . Only conclusion so far is they outlast theraband and latex bands atleast 4 to 1 . I havant broke the dankung yet I plan to destoy them latter this weekend


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

This is great information.

Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I honestly don't understand why anyone shoots 1745 loops.
1842s perform just as well at a much friendlier draw weight.

Early last year I tested looped 1745s against looped 1842s. With a 7" length the speeds were identical with 3/8" steel, 3/8" lead and .44" lead. When I shortened the lengths to 6 1/2" the 1745 was 3 fps faster. The draw weight was far from comfortable for me and 3 fps was not worth the added effort. I wonder if there would be a benefit to 1745 loops with a .50" lead ball. The 1745 still makes a fine pseudo tapered tube for 3/8" steel or lead, in my opinion.


----------

